# Looking for new friends and language exchange in Roma



## Sarah3270 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, I'm Sarah from England. I'm doing a course in Roma to become an English teacher between 10 April 2010 and 10 May 2010. I'm looking to meet people who are interested in language exchange (Italian and English). It'd be even better if you would kindly show me around the city cause this is the first time I'm here. Thanks.


----------

